# Who makes blends?



## Teded408 (Feb 8, 2019)

The only source i can find for blends that doesnt use ethyl Oleate is h-as.pharma. I Emailed them today and they said they where backed up till the end of the month. Its cool that they told me. Sometime people take your money then you wait






[h=3][/h]










[h=3][/h]


​


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 8, 2019)

Monster labs has some nice blends.  Check us out at mymonsterlabs.com.  let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Teded408 (Feb 9, 2019)

Thank bro. Ill check it out


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 18, 2019)

Teded408 said:


> Thank bro. Ill check it out


Did you get a chance to see what we have to offer?  Let me know if you have any questions bro.


----------



## Jaylaw84 (Feb 20, 2019)

Anymore info on blends?


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 21, 2019)

Jaylaw84 said:


> Anymore info on blends?


I returned your PM brother.


----------

